# Help with filtration



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

I have a 22 long L144 pleco tank. Hopefully adding some neons and other small tetras in the near future. Also Planning to add a little bit of greenary in there. i.e) Riccia Fluitan tied to a rock. And will be running a mini co2 system in the tank also. 

My question is, what will be the best canister filter to use for my 22 gallon long pleco tank with tetras in the near future. I want to replace my HOB filter and sponge filter. And just use a canister filter for more water flow and help clean the tank better. 

Also, is it fine to have a canister running with a mini co2 system running in the tank also. What I mean is will the co2 just get sucked out, or even better spread throughout the tank for the plants?

Thanks.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Clint if your not in a big hurry IPU has a new line of canister filter form aqua nova that are pretty good filters and great priced. I believe Grant said he was getting some in with built in UV lights. Thinking of getting one for my 33g when they come in. Other than that, I'm no expert with filters lol but I particularly like the Eheim Classic canister models and the Rena XP series. Easy to use and good filters. As for the CO2 you'll probably lose less than you would with the HOB's and I would think it to "spread" better than the hob too. Though I have been known to be wrong lol I'm sure the experts will chime in soon enough :bigsmile:


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

I would get a Fluval 106 or 206 they have them at pet lovers in abby for around 130 for the 106 and 150 bucks for the 206. Cheers


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Clint if your not in a big hurry IPU has a new line of canister filter form aqua nova that are pretty good filters and great priced. I believe Grant said he was getting some in with built in UV lights. Thinking of getting one for my 33g when they come in. Other than that, I'm no expert with filters lol but I particularly like the Eheim Classic canister models and the Rena XP series. Easy to use and good filters. As for the CO2 you'll probably lose less than you would with the HOB's and I would think it to "spread" better than the hob too. Though I have been known to be wrong lol I'm sure the experts will chime in soon enough :bigsmile:


Thanks for the plug John! The UV units are a different line actually and I have put them on hold for now. The demand for the Aqua Nova filters is hard enough to keep up with. Our next order is arriving this month for sure, already on route. Hopefully the holidays don't cause us delay. In regards to the filters themselves, IMO they cannot be touched on value for your dollar. They are silent, very similar to the discontinued old professional line of Eheim. We are at 6 months now since they were introduced into the BC market and we have not had a single negative issue with them, nothing.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> Thanks for the plug John! The UV units are a different line actually and I have put them on hold for now. The demand for the Aqua Nova filters is hard enough to keep up with. Our next order is arriving this month for sure, already on route. Hopefully the holidays don't cause us delay. In regards to the filters themselves, IMO they cannot be touched on value for your dollar. They are silent, very similar to the discontinued old professional line of Eheim. We are at 6 months now since they were introduced into the BC market and we have not had a single negative issue with them, nothing.


What's the name of the aqua canister filter you got coming in? and whats the price?


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Does anyone know anything about my co2 question? Will having a canister filter affect the co2 in my tank in a bad way?

Thanks.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

clintgv said:


> Does anyone know anything about my co2 question? Will having a canister filter affect the co2 in my tank in a bad way?
> 
> Thanks.


I run all my tanks on pressurized CO2 with canister filtration. As long as there is not too much surface turbulance, the circulation from a canister can improve circulation and CO2 dispersement. It's a win/win combo !

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> I run all my tanks on pressurized CO2 with canister filtration. As long as there is not too much surface turbulance, the circulation from a canister can improve circulation and CO2 dispersement. It's a win/win combo !
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Stuart


Thanks. That what I needed to know


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a couple of Fluval 204s, that I got from CRS_Fan, and I think it would work well in my 22 super long. Right now, though, I'm using an Aquaclear on my 22 gallon and one of the Fluvals on my 36 bowfront. 

I've never tried CO2. What kind of plecos do you have? Are they juveniles? My 22 gallon long has some small furcatus (forktail rainbowfish) and a few shrimp. I really like it!


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Morainy said:


> I have a couple of Fluval 204s, that I got from CRS_Fan, and I think it would work well in my 22 super long. Right now, though, I'm using an Aquaclear on my 22 gallon and one of the Fluvals on my 36 bowfront.
> 
> I've never tried CO2. What kind of plecos do you have? Are they juveniles? My 22 gallon long has some small furcatus (forktail rainbowfish) and a few shrimp. I really like it!


They are a breeding pair of L144 plecos I got from Mykiss aka Patrick. They are adult size.

I am going to buy a fluval 204 also. My hob and sponge filter is not strong enough to suck up the poop the make haha. The hob filter is rated for 40 or 45 gallon. So once I get a 204 they will be gone . Maybe I will keep the hob to help out but not sure if I would need it.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd do a 2213 unless you're going heavily planted, then I would go with an Eheim 2215. If noise is not a factor Rena XP1 will do also.


----------



## mcrocker (May 29, 2010)

+1 for the 2213. I just picked up a used one from a member a few weeks ago and I'm totally convinced that it's awesome. There's no chance for media being bypassed because of the design, and it's pretty much silent. I have not had to maintain it yet after setting it up so I can't comment on that, but I really like the design so far.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The 2213 also uses less power, and you don't have to deal with the annoying ribbed hose that comes with the Fluval.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I've already made a schedule to view and buy a fluval 204 from a member and don't want to back out. But anyways whats the difference filter wise? Is one stronger then the other or are they the same? what other differences are there?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You will notice the flow slow down significantly in a 204 as the media gets clogged. This happens with all canisters, but the design of the Eheim is such that the flow reduction is less as the filter is clogged. Plus it is quieter. It's been posted before, but this link has a lot of useful information doing direct comparisons.

Canister Filter Comparison (Google Docs spreadsheet)


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

A mini hydro circlation pump head
and a couple of mini sponge filters


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I used Fluval 105/205's for the longest time (before I slowly replaced all my filters with Eheims). The Fluvals (at least the 2 smallest models) are VERY quiet , but I replaced them with Eheims because they had larger media storage with no or minimal bypass .

JMHO.

Stuart


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> I used Fluval 105/205's for the longest time (before I slowly replaced all my filters with Eheims). The Fluvals (at least the 2 smallest models) are VERY quiet , but I replaced them with Eheims because they had larger media storage with no or minimal bypass .


You're right Stuart, they're pretty quiet, and I can even live with some bypass, but the reduced flow, stupid adapter for connecting and the ribbed hose I can't live with. If anyone is wanting to trade a 2213 for my 204, I'll do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Thanks. Just got a fluval 204 since I didn't want to back out of the deal. I don't mind cleaning the filter every 2 weeks when the flow starts to slow down. We can't be too lazy to these stuff


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I love my 204, which I got from CRS_Fan, and I've had no problems with flow. It's really a sweetheart of a filter, very good for someone like me who doesn't want to be fidgeting with things all the time. It's a breeze to clean, easier than my HOB. I think you'll be happy with yours for the 22 long.



clintgv said:


> Thanks. Just got a fluval 204 since I didn't want to back out of the deal. I don't mind cleaning the filter every 2 weeks when the flow starts to slow down. We can't be too lazy to these stuff


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Congrats on the new canister. and as for flow, if your flow is noticeably reduced. then your way over due for a cleaning. i have never seen my 404 loose flow. i clean mine once a month. Cheers


----------

